# What RV dealer should I Visit?



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Gentlemen

Thanks for the input on the pop-up campers. Now its that time to go buy one. Does anybody suggest a RV dealer in mid-michigan (saginaw, midland , bay city) That may have a good deals. Any used trailers, discounts, incentives, etc. etc.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Sorry about those places, not a clue. If you are willing to drive a bit, I suggest Dennis Trailer Sales in Lansing. 

We bought our first camper there in 1989, a coleman popup and have not ever wanted to leave them. They did back flips for us on more than one occasion when we needed service. To me thats worth the drive. We are picking up our third camper from them this Friday a 2:00pm We've had a (year old but new) coleman popup, a 1989 yellowstone 5th wheel bought when it was 11 years old. and now a brand new 2002 Nomad 5th wheel. We are so pleased with this dealership that we would never buy anywhere else unless Dennis didn't carry the unit we wanted. Even then if they had an equivalent we'd probably buy from them anyway.

If you buy from them tell them Al Nixon sent you. It won't get you or me any money off, but it will help show them how much I appreciate them and want to share that.


----------



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

riverboy,
theres 2 places in midland that have pop up. 1 is midland r.v they are on s.saginaw near the corner of dartmouth they handle coleman and have been in business for years ive never bought a camper from them but have bought parts which they have a huge selection if they dont have the pop ups on that lot i know they have a lot they store new units at on m-20 and i would say theres at least 30 out theres so they should have any in stock. the other place to try is a&b camperland on the corner of m-20 and merdian road i think they sell palaminos my cousin bought a 5th wheel from them and has had good luck with the unit and the service after the sale and they are open 7 days a week. hope this helps and happy hunting.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

I just remembered that Weekly's RV in Owosso, is a very large dealership. I shopped there once and was impressed with the selection, but depressed by the size of their place. I like the personal touch. In any case they are pretty well known and have a huge selection of just about everything. 

good luck.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks guys anyone every here if hamilton RV is any good? I'm going to start looking tommorow!


----------



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

riverboy,
i had a cousin just purchase a new travel trailer from hamiltons about 3 weeks ago he liked the treatment he got and no dealer could get him into a trailer for the price he got it for also after the purchase he can buy any supplies for the first year at 10% off i cant say that they will be the cheapest place on pop ups but for his trailer they were.also thers tri-city r.v. they had a large selection when i was there and if ya dont mind a drive theres brewbakers in houghton lake,thers lots of dealers in the tri-city area including mt.pleasant so you should be able to find what ya want.good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Last summer while looking for a used travel trailer I shopped at both Hamilton`s and International RV World. Though I ended up buying from International RV since they had what I wanted and Hamilton`s did not, I would recommend either of them.


----------

